# Dandelions



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

Just how bad are dandelion flowers?

I have LOADS of dandelions in my garden which I am pleased about cos my buns love the leaves but I think I read somewhere that the flowers were poisonous. Have spent hours this week picking off all the flowers, they grow like mad!! Is this really necessary?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

BeatrixPotter said:


> Just how bad are dandelion flowers?
> 
> I have LOADS of dandelions in my garden which I am pleased about cos my buns love the leaves but I think I read somewhere that the flowers were poisonous. Have spent hours this week picking off all the flowers, they grow like mad!! Is this really necessary?


I didn't know this : Someone said that potatoes are poisonous too but then I read in another thread someone say they give their bunny roasted potatoe skins


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

well lily loves dandilions my son is always picking them for her, also i buy timothy herbage that has loads of dried dandelions in it so cant be bad for them as its made for small animals including rabbits


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I feed mine the flowers, but only when closed. The hay i buy has them in, as done the dried dandelion mix made by Burns.


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

It was me who said Potatoes are poisonous. I think the person giving the buns potatoe skins was keeping rabbits to eat them by the sounds of things. . Rabbits can eat all parts of a dandelion as long as they have no pesticides or roadside dust on them.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

catty said:


> It was me who said Potatoes are poisonous. I think the person giving the buns potatoe skins was keeping rabbits to eat them by the sounds of things. . Rabbits can eat all parts of a dandelion as long as they have no pesticides or roadside dust on them.


:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I can stop picking them now. They are just about the only plant that grows in my garden anyway!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

BeatrixPotter said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I can stop picking them now. They are just about the only plant that grows in my garden anyway!


I bought seeds, i planted them , i watered them and i still cant get them to grow.

I must be the only person who cant grow even a WEED.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

So does anybody know if they can actually eat them out of the garden as i have lots in my garden too but darent risk it unless i know for sure!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> So does anybody know if they can actually eat them out of the garden as i have lots in my garden too but darent risk it unless i know for sure!!


Yes they can, and unless you spray your garden with chemicals, then its the safest place to get them.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Yes they can, and unless you spray your garden with chemicals, then its the safest place to get them.


Thank you, does that include the flower and stem etc??


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Thank you, does that include the flower and stem etc??


Yes. I tend not to give the flowers when they are fully open, mostly as they wont eat them.


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

picked some dandylions today and charley went nuts 
ate every little bit of leaf, steam, and fully opn flower lol. am sooooooooooo glad hes not a fussy bun he will practically eat anything put in front of him


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Flake loves Dandilions he eats the whole thing... flower, stems, leaves the other day I had picked some for them and he ate his share then he is such a greedy guts he ripped Daisys dandilions out of her mouth and ate them himself


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lily loves them but the other 2 dont bother with them as much


----------

